# VILNIUS | Artery | 84m | 20 fl | U/C



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Iki naujo Vilniaus dangoraižio „Artery“ statybų pabaigos liko metai - STRUCTUM


Iki naujo Vilniaus dangoraižio „Artery“ statybų pabaigos liko metai. STRUCTUM - portalas apie architektūrą, urbanistiką, dizainą, inžineriją, pramonę, statybą, infrastruktūrą.




structum.lt


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Offices | Vilnius, Lithuania by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr
Offices | Vilnius, Lithuania by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Plans: https://vilnius.lt/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/Konstitucijos-viesinti.pdf (PDF)*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------

